

Ask HN: CAN I TRUST IN CHROME AS AN INCOGNITO MODE USER? - Anevenua

I found some cookies, Archived history data and bookmarks chrome files, even acting as a sick incognito mode user.<p>Google still watching us as incognito mode. CAN I TRUST IN WEB BROWSERS?
======
Metatron
The incognito browser will still gather some data during your session, when
you end the session it will 'forget' them. You won't be able to recover the
session data, whether or not there are still files from that session floating
around on your computer. They are likely temporary files which will soon
disappear.

------
alttab
The web browser is not where your concerns are. Suppose you had a trusty
secure web browser. You're still driving on roads they own.

